# Who would play you on a play/movie of your life?



## S.K (Nov 3, 2008)

Maybe a younger Peter Davison






Marc Warren. or maybe David Tennant.

Matt Dilworth possibly

It'd be written by Douglas Adams (yes the dead can write) if it'd be a funnier aspect.

Okay decision time...

It'd be Steven Moffat or Darren Shan

It would be directed by Graeme Harper


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 3, 2008)

I would~

Good question though.
Maybe John Rhys-Davies.

Not sure who would write or direct it.


----------



## Raichu Grunt (Nov 3, 2008)

Adrian Lester


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 4, 2008)

oohh... John Simm or Daniel Craig.
please?

I would get Chris Chibnall to write it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2008)

Some chimp.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 4, 2008)

Heath ledger.

Who wouldn't come back from the grave to play me, after all?


----------



## Retsu (Nov 4, 2008)

Dominique Persi.


----------



## octobr (Nov 4, 2008)

It would go backwards in time and the best version would be David Bowie.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know, but it would be directed by Stanley Kubrick.


----------

